# Enworld Player's Journal Subscription/Pay Pal Question



## johnsemlak (Feb 23, 2003)

What date do I need to pay by in order to get the first issue of the ENworld player's journal delievered?


----------



## redkobold (Mar 5, 2003)

When is issue 1 mailed out in the US?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2003)

Issue 1 should be mailed out by March 15th.  Subscriptions really need to be in a few days before that to catch the first issue.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 6, 2003)

Haven't used Pay Pal before and I want to make sure:

Can I set the billing address in the States, and have it sent to my Russian address?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't know, to be honest.  YOu'll need to contact Joseph Goodman about that.  I don't see why not.

His email address is: goodmangames@mindspring.com


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks, Morrus

It's probably not a problem; I've just never used pay pal before and I don't want to enter my credit card details without knowing what's gonna happen next.

I'll contact Goodman games


----------



## Eridanis (Mar 14, 2003)

Do you have an idea when the first issue will be hitting the store shelves?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2003)

They should hit stores in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Emiricol (Mar 28, 2003)

I have no FLGS, and won't use PayPal (just like tons of other people).  Any chance of finding it in comic book stores, or Barns & Noble?


----------



## redkobold (Mar 28, 2003)

Am I missing something?  What is the problem with PayPal?


----------



## Emiricol (Mar 28, 2003)

For me personally, I just don't like their fees policies and voted with my feet.  (Plus their customer service is horrid.)

http://www.paypalsucks.com/ is a paypal hate site - take it with a grain of salt.  But they overview what some people (ie some potential customers!) dislike about using them.

EDIT - just to make clear, I don't personally hate PayPal and have never been robbed, sold out or abused by them.  I don't use them, but it isn't because they did any of the things that site mentions, to me personally.


----------

